# Pony riders how tall?



## Vodkagirly (18 December 2010)

Hi

Been looking for a new share horse and seen a lovely horse advertised, only problem when I called is he is only 14.2. I was really looking for something over 15h but it seems silly to miss out over 2 inches. Not worried about weight as I am confident a weslh cob will hold my 11 stone but will I look daft on him? I'm 5, 7 but ride a bit to short normally (bad habits)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 December 2010)

Vodkagirly said:



			Hi

Been looking for a new share horse and seen a lovely horse advertised, only problem when I called is he is only 14.2. I was really looking for something over 15h but it seems silly to miss out over 2 inches. Not worried about weight as I am confident a weslh cob will hold my 11 stone but will I look daft on him? I'm 5, 7 but ride a bit to short normally (bad habits)
		
Click to expand...

Go for it, my Haflinger is also 14.2 and Im over 11 stone ansd 5 foot 7 and weve done endurance rides of 20km all at trot and canter over very rocky terrain no prob (and she has no shoes). provided its a solid cobby type it will both carry you happily and take up your leg round its barrel middle so you wont look funny either!


----------



## NeilM (18 December 2010)

Me: 6' 1" and 12.5 stone.

Him: 14.2 and...erm too much.


----------



## Hen (18 December 2010)

It so depends on your build and way of riding, and your pony's/horse's build - a deep girthed, broad backed pony will 'soak' up your leg much more than a high withered, shallow girthed type. I'd concentrate much more on how you feel on the pony, if you feel in balance that's the important thing. I'm 6 foot 1in and the horse in my album is 14.3hh.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (18 December 2010)

Me 5.9/10ft and 10stone?  and 12.2hh welshy  
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=Checkendon3.jpg


----------



## sami4971 (18 December 2010)

If he is what you want, then go for it!  I haven't got any pics of me riding my haffie on this computer, but she is 13.3hh and I'm 5'6. I'd say size wise I look better on her than my 16.3hh. I certainly feel more comfortable with her size! 

With him being a share, the worst that can happen is you have to give up the share because he feels smaller than you'd like. OR he could be exactly what you wanted and if he is, those 2 inches really don't matter.

Good luck!


----------



## Milanesa (18 December 2010)

hi,

i am fairly small only 5ft 2 ish but i ride my datrmoor (12.2HH) still every day and she has no prob and neither do i. i love riding her, why not !!! 

Your proportions sound completely fine to me, i wouldn't think twice, if you guys get on then go for it!! 

Good luck!


----------



## cloudandmatrix (18 December 2010)

Im 5'6 and i ride a 13.2hh pony. i am very leggy, and she is narrow, but then i have a very short upper body. we are both happy and comfortable 
go for it, you sound just right


----------



## loulabelle (18 December 2010)

Im 5ft 10 and ride a 13.3 gypsy cob....although I do feel a tad big for him as I have a long body and he has a rather short neck but other than that it hasnt stopped us....as others have said if you feel comfortable then what difference does and inch or 2 make


----------



## Javabb94 (18 December 2010)

go for it! 

im 5ft 9/10 and i have a 15.2hh although everyone told me to get 16.2hh but i went for what i was comfortable with, especially as my last pony was 13.2hh!

at 5ft 7" you should be fine! 

are you planning on doing the odd show?


----------



## sazzle44 (18 December 2010)

RudolphsRider said:



			Me 5.9/10ft and 10stone?  and 12.2hh welshy  
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=Checkendon3.jpg

Click to expand...

haha I read that as you were 5ft9/10ft! Took me a while to firgure it out lol
I'm about 5ft4 (ish) and compete a 14"2 but also feel comfortable on something of about 14hh. Was riding my 13"2 at this height as well and only stopped because I didn't feel comfortable jumping the height we were doing when I was so tall on him and didn't want to downgrade. Just give it a try and see if you feel right on him


----------



## StarFell (18 December 2010)

I'm 5'8 and my pony is 14hh:


----------



## jendie (18 December 2010)

What a beautiful pony....and you look perfect together.


----------



## Dubsie (18 December 2010)

I'm 5ft6 and 13st and been riding daughter's NF - she's just over 7st and probably 5ft 4 by now (grows an inch overnight at the mo).  Certainly don't feel too big for him, he's a stocky type.


----------



## Iceni (18 December 2010)

Think you should go for it, I'm 5'8 and ride a 14.2, but used to have a 14h and got away with it!


----------



## holiday (18 December 2010)

Im only 5'3" but compete my 12.2hh Welsh B Stallion, he competes up to Aff Elementary and medium at home!!!!







You will be absolutely fine with a 14.2hh!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinypony (18 December 2010)

My friend rides my Welsh x Arab pony, who is about 14.1 hh.  She is 5'8" tall and weighs about 9.5 st.  They do fine together, and she has her stirrup leathers the correct length.  There is no need for her heels to be able to touch him as he's a lovely ride and very responsive to the leg.


----------



## caramac (18 December 2010)

I am 5ft 7 and my cob is 14.2.  This is a picture of me and her back in the summer.


----------



## Annabel_star (18 December 2010)

I'm 5'9 and just under 10 stone and have a 14.1hh welsh x arab as well as a 15.3hh tb. To be fair my TB is the perfect height for me and i do look slightly big on my pony but he doesnt seem to struggle to carry me.


----------



## catkin (18 December 2010)

I am 5'7'' and my Sec D is just 14.2. 
She rides big and never feels too small (in fact I often forget how close to the ground she is when I get off!!).
IME the saddle length that a smaller ned can take is the more defining limit than height, especially if they are chunkily built.


----------



## jumptoit (18 December 2010)

I am about 5ft 8 and my pony is 14HH (she's the one in my sig) and I event her up to 1m, SJ bigger absolutely fine .


----------



## golddustsara (18 December 2010)

I'm 5ft 8 and just bought a 14.1 old fashioned type connie! I look a little tall but ponies are so much more fun imho


----------



## golddustsara (18 December 2010)

StarFell said:



			I'm 5'8 and my pony is 14hh:





Click to expand...

Awww Star! He is so gorgeous


----------



## Natch (18 December 2010)

I rode a 15.2 welsh cob and I'm 5ft 11.  I also used to ride a 14hh highland pony who took up my leg amazingly well, and also a pony who I assumed was about 14.2 but when I questioned the staff closer he was 13.3  

Used to frustrate me when helping someone else to find a rider for her 14.2 welshie, because there were no end of suitable adult riders from 5'2 upwards looking for rides, but claiming they needed 16hh+ beasties


----------



## elsiex (18 December 2010)

I'm 5'7 and this was me on full up 14.2 (if I can work out how to post pics!)


----------



## Vodkagirly (18 December 2010)

Thanks for the pictures it makes it all look more realistic. I'm currently riding at 16,2 very chunky cob and I look a child be nice on him so it would nice to have more leg  I would like to do sponsored rides, dressage and a bit of xc so want something that I'm not squashing.


----------



## kandm (18 December 2010)

I'm 5ft7, very leggy, about 9stone and ride a 14.1hh welsh c/d . He carries me no problem .


----------



## Jayde87 (18 December 2010)

I can't see the pony having a problem carrying you at all. Welshies are hardly little weight-carriers. Lovely pictures btw everyone - just shows you that size does not matter!


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (18 December 2010)

Im 5'11 and ride 14.2s quite regularly for clients (provided they arent skinny show pony types), my own little mare despite all my wishing is only going to finsih up about 14.3/15 i look damn silly but who cares, best horse i have ever had and shes cheaper to keep cause she is so small and easy to get on lol


----------



## teapot (18 December 2010)

5ft 11 and the ponies in my sig are 13.2 and 14hh respectively


----------



## I*HM (18 December 2010)

New here and just jumping straight in...

I'm 5'7/ 5'8 and my lad is just a little over 15hh. When I bought him I was looking for 15.3hh or up but in the summer I was riding 14hh and a 13.2hh ... all leg but happy out.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (18 December 2010)

I am about 5'6 and just under 11stone and ride a 14.2h MW cob, she takes up my leg and carries me just fine


----------



## ticketyboo (19 December 2010)

My pony is 12.2, Welsh Sec B, i'm 5ft 2", 7.3st and all is well, I used to think i was too big for her but she's fine.

None of my friends can ride her tho lol

Go for it for sure, be silly not to try

x


----------



## Tala andrew (15 March 2019)

Iâ€™m 5â€™4 and ride a 14hh and a 13.3 I weight 9 stone am I too big Iâ€™m only 14 and have finished growing


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 March 2019)

Tala andrew said:



			Iâ€™m 5â€™4 and ride a 14hh and a 13.3 I weight 9 stone am I too big Iâ€™m only 14 and have finished growing
		
Click to expand...

You might get more replies if you start a new thread, this one you have bounced is 9 years old!


----------



## Widgeon (15 March 2019)

Tala andrew said:



			Iâ€™m 5â€™4 and ride a 14hh and a 13.3 I weight 9 stone am I too big Iâ€™m only 14 and have finished growing
		
Click to expand...

Agree about posting a new thread, but really I wouldn't worry. Unless the ponies you're riding are incredibly lightly built you'll be fine. I'm 5'7" and weigh a bit over 10 stone without hat, boots, saddle etc. I ride a 14hh highland and she has no problem carrying me. There will be plenty more users on here who will say similar things.


----------



## Emi and Theseus (8 February 2021)

I am 5 ft 7 and I ride a 13 2”, Welsh section c.


----------



## OFPersephone (24 March 2021)

5'6 13st and ride a 13.2 sec c - she's build like a brick poo house!


----------



## windand rain (24 March 2021)

depends if you are more leg than body or more body than leg if you have long legs and a short body you can ride anything over 12.2 if you have a long body and short legs the balance will be the issue. Try the pony and see how you feel nobody needs a horse over about 15.2 and there is a mountain and moorland pony to fit every rider


----------

